# Please help! Wood pigeon with sprained or broken leg



## Siluette

Hello, 

I have a young wood pigeon with sprained or broken leg. Before he learned to fly properly, he fell from the sofa and injured his leg and before it healed he flew and landed badly and the leg got worse. We don’t know what the damage is or how severe. At the moment he can’t stand on that leg. He holds it close to his body and moves it carefully when he stretches his wing/leg. I tried to examine his toes and they seem somewhat limp and loose and he can only move them a little. He’s jumping around on one leg and when he stands he puts his bad leg down as well, but doesn’t support himself on it. In the meantime he has learned to fly better, so now he can move around that way. 

I called a couple of veterinarians, but they refused to help, because in my country they are not willing to give medical help to wild animals no matter how much you are willing to pay. They only offered to kill him. 

We found this pigeon baby when he was attacked by seagulls and he would have died if we hadn’t taken care of him. It looks like he feels safe here with us and enjoys our company, but he seems to have really bad night vision and often gets spooked when it’s too dark in the room and it causes him to take off and fly aimlessly in panic. He eats, drinks, plays, takes care of his feathers and his droppings look good. 

Please, I need advice and guidance from experts on what to do. I’ve searched all around, but can’t find detailed information on birds broken legs. For example, can they move the leg? In that case where is the fracture? How should the toes be? How can we ease the pain and calm him down when we examine? 
Is there a proper tutorial somewhere? Video that properly demonstrates DIY for beginners on how to splint and documents the birds rehabilitation afterwards? and so on. 

I’d be very grateful for help.


----------



## cwebster

Where are you located? England has pigeon help groups, for example.


----------



## Siluette

We don’t have any groups and such. That’s why we’re asking for your help.


----------



## Marina B

If you are on Facebook, you can join "Pigeon Angels" or "Pigeon and dove international rescue". They will hopefully be able to give advice. Try to post a photo of the leg as well.

Pigeons like to sleep on a high location at night, that way they feel much safer. Maybe you can provide him with a perch on top of a cupboard and a soft light at night might make a difference.


----------



## Colombina

Hi, thanks so much for helping him.

Some years ago my vet explained me a "test" which helps to understand if a leg/foot is effectively broken. I'm going to explain you it and send you some pictures:

- take your bird in your hand and gently turn him upside down;

- put your finger in the centre of the sole of the foot and exert a light pressure;

- if the bird close his foot and squeeze your finger with his fingers the leg/foot should not be broken.

If the bird is too scared maybe he will not close the foot at the first time so try the test again. It could help you to understand if the leg is effectively broken.

When did he get injured? Birds bones heal quickly.
Unfortunately I can't explain you how to splint/put a bandage because it's my vet who always did it. Few pigeons also needed surgery. I can just post a pic of our pigeon Fabio (so you can see the bandage) and a few links about broken legs in birds.

https://www.cuteness.com/article/splint-birds-broken-leg

https://www.animalwised.com/healing-a-fractured-bird-leg-how-to-make-a-splint-667.html

Even here on PT there are threads about broken legs (you can see even pics of birds anatomy), these are just two of them.

Broken leg.....help! https://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=44038

How I fixed broken leg of my pigeon, https://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=79202

You should keep him in a small box/cage, he needs to rest. This way you will also prevent any other injuries.

I would also give him immediately a source of calcium (like a water soluble supplement), a lack of calcium could cause fragile bones.
Remember to always leave available in a separate bowl a source of calcium (like pigeon pickstones) and to regularly give him a complete vitamin supplement (vitamins + amino acids + trace elements). Vit D3 is needed to absorb the calcium.


----------



## Siluette

I apologize for taking this long to answer, but it has been too much going on and I’m exhausted both mentally and physically. 
Thank you all for your replies and help.

We tried all things we can come up with to give him a good place where he can rest and feel safe. 
He has a 140 cm (4,6 feet) high sitting stick that he seems to like, but still when it gets darker he flies around, back and forth. 
We tried to put him in a small cage several times after he got hurt, but he hates it. Jumps against the cage, flapping with the wings and so on. 

We examined the leg and the toes didn’t move when we pushed in the center. Apart from that, we didn’t find any signs of a fracture, so we put a bandage on his leg and it seemed to give him some kind of support. He started to use his leg a bit, but not the toes. 
Sadly, two days ago, even though nightlights were on, he panicked and started to fly around. Then he fell like a stone and the leg got worse. 

Thank you for the information about the D vitamin. I had no idea, luckily it turned out that the vitamin drops he’s getting contained it.

I've joined the facebook groups. 

We don’t know what to do at the moment.


----------



## Siluette

These were the pictures we could get.


----------



## Marina B

I saw your post on facebook, maybe you can put the same post on the group "Pigeon Angels", might get more response.

The legs look fine to me. You must give him more time for the calcium to start working. Make sure it has added Vit D3, that helps the body to absorp the calcium. A bit of direct sunlight exposure will also do him good. 

It's obvious he does not feel safe in the spot where he sleeps at night. Do you have a cupboard that has a open space between the top and the ceiling? Meaning it does not reach the ceiling? If you do, put a brick on top of the cupboard in the corner and a mirror next to it. Let him spend time there during the day, the mirror image will help as well. Pigeons like to perch on flat surfaces, so a stick might be a bit uncomfortable for him.

Plse don't give up on him. I have a little laughing dove that when she was found, could not even sit up straight, had horrible seizures, could not even walk. I almost had her euthanized but decided not to. Gave her sunlight exposure every day in a small cage. The recovery took a couple of weeks and I was amazed at her will to survive. Still can't fly today, but she is happy in my aviary. So just stick to what you are doing now, I'm sure eventually it will all work out.


----------



## Siluette

Thank you Marina for your answer. My pigeon sleeps all over the place. 🙃 On his sitting stick, on the tv, in my lap, on my hand, everywhere on the couch, on the floor. As long as the bright lights are on, there aren’t any problems. (Except in the cage) 

We really love him, so we can’t give up on him, but it hurts seing him in pain. We have no idea how to fix him. At the moment I can only hope.

He’s getting vitamins, but unfortunately we’re mostly out of sun in this part of the world. 😩 

I’m happy for you and your dove.😊


----------



## Colombina

Don't worry, you don't need to apologize 😊. 

I don't have any personal experience with wood pigeons (I have never seen them here) but I read on the pigeonrescue website that actually they easily get in panic.
Here is the link:

https://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/thewoodpigeon.htm

Have you tried to cover part of the cage as they suggested? Have you tried to keep the cage in the dim light? Some birds hate more than others staying in a cage..it would be important to keep him in a cage, this way you could prevent others accidents to the leg (as unfortunately happened..) but I understand that he could get injured (and break his feathers too) even in the cage if he constantly jumps against it...
One of my pigeon, Hastings, hates staying in cage or pet carrier so when needed (travel or home renovation, etc) I put him in a soft cat carrier (it belonged to my beloved cat Kira), maybe you could look for something similar? I know that there are even soft dogs crate (different sizes available).

I found this thread about boots / shoes for broken toes, maybe it can help you with his foot. 

broken leg, crippled foot? https://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=30161


Years ago I rescued a baby dove, she didn't want to stay in a cage/carrier. For a while she flew at night like your bird...As it was Christmas time I got the (bad) idea to leave in the room at night an indoor Christmas light (you know, a small animal)...I though it could help to prevent any accident... Well, my dove became even more crazy with it and flew more... I think that it was a LED light...of course, I removed it from the room.. What kind of nightligts do you have in his room? They could maybe get him more nervous... Btw my dove, after some time, stopped by herself to fly at night... 

Anyway, if you can't keep him in a cage, you could try to buy a storage shelf (a cheap one - about 10 euro - is ok), in my experience it's a good way to give to pigeons a place where nesting, sleeping at night, eating, etc...In short, a good pigeon home! He could maybe feel safe there, consider it his "home" and doesn't get in panic at night.
You can easily organize it: I cover all the 4-shelves with paper (I collect free paper around the city) and replace it twice a day.
I put on one of the shelves a plastic fruit crate: you just have to put paper inside it. 
Lastly, you just have to put on your storage shelf water and food bowls (or, for food, plastic flower pot saucers). Anyway, if you are interested I can give you more details. 

What vitamin supplement are you giving him? What calcium supplement?


----------



## Siluette

Thank you, Colombina. I’d love to know more. He doesn’t have a permanent place, but it is a good idea. When he couldn’t fly yet and got hurt I made a cosy place to him on the floor with towels and stuff. 
It was so funny every time I changed towels, he watched and the second it was done he hurried to try it out. It was the same with bottom part of the cage. He really liked it (but not the top).

He gets drops in the water with vitamin a, d3, e, several b, c, k, calcium and some others. We give him also grit with extra egg shells. 

I really want to make him happy.


----------



## Colombina

Sorry for the late reply.

A cheap shelf storage like this one (the link is in French but you can see the pics and get an idea of it) 

https://www.bricorama.fr/etagere-metallique-avasco-solid-50-blanc-4-tablettes-h-150xl-75xp-30cm.html

would be good.

As I want to protect the wall behind the shelf, I put a remnant of wall paper on the back of the shelf (I used adhesive tape), see the pics. 

You can collect free paper around the city (like real estate magazines, supermarkets flyers, etc) and cover the four shelves with it, I replace the paper twice a day. 

I put on one of the 4-shelves a plastic fruit crate like the one in the pic: you just have to put paper inside it. If you want to spoil him you can put a cushion inside it and cover it with a puppy pad trainer (pigeons love cushions!). A plastic crate is easy to wash (for example, you can wash it in the bath tube) and to keep clean, you can also periodically replace it with a new one.
Recently I got the idea to "create" a box with a disabled access for my pigeon Bruna (she has a backward foot), you can see it in the pic. As your bird has problems at his leg/foot he could maybe find it helpful, he could easily get in and out. You just have to cut the plastic box with scissors then file it with sandpaper. 

As water bowl you can use a cat/dog plastic bowl, for food you can use a rectangular plastic flower pot saucer or a cat bowl. Put them on your shelf. 

To protect the floor from poops I put paper on the ground and replace it twice a day. 

If you have any question feel free to ask 😊. 

The vitamin supplement looks good and even the grit is ok. 

You are doing a great job!


----------



## Siluette

That's ok. I apologizie for my late reply. I had no idea. 

Wow. Thank you Colombina for the pictures! It's a really good place for pigeons. I'm looking now for something similar. It must be important for them to have their own place where everything is gathered. 

My pigeon has two places. One on the floor with toys and one on a shelf in front of the window, but none of them have everything gathered. He sleeps all over the place, on the couch, sitting stick, tv, his shelf, on me. At the moment he is sleeping in front of the keyboard I'm using right now.

When we brought home this little guy, the thing I was looking for on the internet was pigeon pants. Then I realised that I don't know a thing about pigeons. Hours and hours reading about what they eat, the droppings, when they start to fly and so on. And then he got injured, so that took all my time and energy. Still it feels like I don't know a thing and he still hasn't got any pants. 

How long have had pigeons? The two on the picture look beautiful.


----------



## Colombina

Don't worry, as time goes by you will learn many things... Experience is the best teacher 😊. Here on PT you can also find many helpful information and good tips! 
There are even good websites like the pigeonrescue website that I posted earlier, etc. 
Of course, if you have any questions or need any advice feel free to ask, I would be really glad to help you! We are all here to help each other! I think that each of us always has something to learn!

I have never tried pigeon pants, I know that some people love them, other hate them.
Did you give a look here?

https://www.flightquarters.com/bird-diapers/international-customers.html

There are 2 distributors in Sweden, you could try to contact them. 

I grew up with Chicco, my grandpa's pigeon: he lost a wing because he was attacked by the cat of the doorkeeper so my grandfather adopted him. My grandpa loved pigeons (when he was a guy and still lived in the countryside he breeded pigeons for passion), he always took me and my brother out (and before even my mum) to feed them! He also removed string from pigeons' foot, etc. 
I have my own pigeons since 2013, all disabled and/or rescued (btw the two in the photo are dad Ben and his son/daughter 😊 : last summer I had a big surprise... My pigeons Caterina and Ben have become parents! The pigeon in the other photo is Aurora).
They live free in a room, I learned how to organize it for them... the storage shelf is a really good place but, of course, they also fly and move around the room!
Each one has his own place for sleeping at night. 
Opting for keeping them free takes patience and a bit of "spirit of sacrifice" but it gives you much gratification. They are members of the family! 

How are the leg and foot doing? 

Did you find a storage shelf?


----------



## Siluette

Thank you for all your help. 

I'm really happy to hear about you and your grandpa. There are so many animal lovers, still there isn't a loooong line of people in the rescue shelters who want take care of them. 

I have a small apartment, so at the moment I'm thinking and reorganizing to see where and how big shelf I can get. On top of that, I have so much other things on my mind that sometimes I forget where my head is. I had no idea that this would be so hard. It would have been much easier if I wouldn't have to worry about stuff all the time, but since the beginning it has always been at least one thing wrong. 
One thing I've been worrying about since the start are his feelings. We are the only friends he's got and for several reasons we can't get him a pigeon friend. It breaks my heart if he feels sad and lonely or maybe in terrible pain. It's impossible to read his mind. Sometimes it looks like all problems are upon his shoulders. We spend a lot of time with him, talk, play and so on, but we don't know what to give him to make him pleased. 

We still don't know wether the foot or leg was broken or not, but now he is limping instead of jumping on one leg. Unfortunately, we don't know if the limp is permanent because he occasionally tries to stand on the bad leg and fails.

I've seen the swedish pigeon pants. When everything else is taken care of, I will worry about that. Lol

It must be fun with pigeon babies. They are so cute. 
A few years ago, we rescued a snail with a broken shell. He needs a friend, we thought, then we saw a funny snail and so on. Finally we had 10 snails. It was fun and not as easy as I thought. It ended up with over 100 snail babies (OMG how cute) and it started to grow a tomatoe plant from a seed they pushed into the dirt. When they were big enough and weather was right we placed them in safe places far from roads and people who likes to stamp on them. 

Once again, thank you.


----------



## Colombina

Wow! You started a nice and large "community" of snails 😄! Great rescue! 
In the garden of our country home there are dozens of snails (or probably more...) ...I have never seen so many snails all together in the same place (well, I have to say that the garden looks more like a jungle than like a garden 😅....)...lol, so, if needed, I will ask your help! 
Last time I spent time there for home renovation, while I was working in the garden, I unintentionally crushed a few snails...I felt really bad and guilty 😞 but I really didn't see them... I didn't know what to do...

Anyway, pigeons are really tough and have a great capacity of adaptation. In the bad case (permanent limping) he will learn how to live with his disability. My disabled pigeons are all happy birds. I also have a blind pigeon, Geordi, all things considered he is too a happy pigeon, he is a real warrior!!! 

As time goes by, you will be able to understand better his feelings: when I watch my birds I understand if they are angry, happy, if they want something or if there is something wrong, etc. Pigeons are really expressive. 
I read that your bird was attacked by a seagull. About a year and a half ago we rescued a dove, Doris, attacked by a seagull. She needed surgery, antibiotics, etc. She physically healed really well but she hasn't yet completely overcome the trauma...only in these last days she has started to make visible progress but the road is still looong... Maybe even your bird is still a little traumatized by his bad experience. 
Continue, as you are doing, to spend time with him, to play, talk, etc. Give him a name and call him. 
Have you ever tried to give him a small piece of crushed biscuit (something simple, without chocolate, marmalade, etc)? My birds love it, I think it will make him pleased. 
My broken wing pigeon Apple loves classical music (especially Vivaldi), my "baby" loves fighting with a small teddy bear (btw, if you are curious, you can see the photos of the baby here 
Baby pigeon https://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=117724 ).


----------



## Siluette

I will definitely try the cookie and if he loves it, he'll get it as a treat. He has become really picky with his food. In the beginning he ate everything, except from mixed birdseeds and some veggies. He used to love lentils and rice, now most of the time he spits them out. It's not that he isn't hungry. Maybe we did wrong from the beginning when we noticed that he didn't liked food that was mixed. We had separate bowls for all food. We gave him the first bowl and he ate until he lost interest, then the next and so on. On the floor he had a bowl with oats in case he got hungry. We monitored his weight and development overall and could only hope that we did the right thing. 

He is now a big young boy/girl (we call him a he until we know) who’s given us many worries, but mostly laughter and loving feelings. His name is Gurgel and he likes to explore and play with cards, shells, corks, strings, my bag and chase my washing cloth. He also loves to join us when we eat and drink tea. He must have what’s on our plate, so we always put his food next to our meal. Often it happens though that he steals my toast or stir around in my spagetti. I found him drink from my teacup and yoghurt. I noticed that he doesn’t eat the food on my plate that isn’t good for him, only plays with it and really bad food like avocado I don’t serve at all. We found out that green tea and plain yoghurt without lactose should be healthy, so that was good to know. 

You wrote about Doris and Geordi. What is the difference between them that one is happy and the other is not that happy? 
I watched the photos of your baby pigeon growing and growing. It is fantastic and so cute all the way. 
Do all your birds live together, different species and so?
Anyway, I wish Gurgel could meet you and your birds with all your experience.


----------



## Colombina

Lol if you come to Italy or France for a holiday my birds and I will be glad to meet Gurgel and you 😊.

Let me know if he likes or not the biscuit. I give to my birds that type of biscuit (see the pic), it was suggested by my vet. You have to put it in a separate bowl from seeds.

A balanced and varied diet is really important. I use to buy pigeon/dove mixtures of different brands and mix them each other, I also add dry legumes like small lentils, mung beans and peas and a mixture for canaries containing dehydrated fruits. My birds don't like fruits or vegetables... 
Like humans, each bird has his own favorite food (for example, Caterina, the baby's mum, is crazy for whole peas). I also noticed that sometimes some birds are "obsessed" with a specific kind of seed and look for it in all the bowls... Then, after a period, they have a new obsession lol...
Have you ever tried to put a large variety of seeds/legumes in a plastic flower pot saucer? He could maybe feel stimulated inside it and start eating a larger variety of seeds. About me, I use the rectangular ones.
Anyway, it's natural for birds "digging" with the beak between the seeds and throw foods out... 
Also, birds living with humans don't have to daily struggle for food like wild birds but they have the "privilege" of choosing what to eat...

About what you said, Gurgel seems a serene and friendly bird! You are really giving him a loving and caring family. 
Btw once one of my bird flew into the fruit salad 😂... 
It doesn't seem traumatized by his bad experience like Doris. To answer your question I think that she is like a person who lived a traumatic event and needs time to recover from it. Until a few days ago she just ate, drank, walked, etc inside her cage (even if she hated the cage...), when I took her out of it she just flew on the light fixture and spent all her time there. Months ago I thought she was doing a few progress but I was wrong ...
In these last days she has started to drink and eat even outside the cage! Everyday, after dinner, she goes to the bowls and eats with appetite (btw she loves biscuit!)! That's a great progress. I put her in the cage just 2/3 hours in the afternoon. 

Yes, my birds live together except of Geordi, my blind pigeon. Here in France I prefer to keep him in a separate room because he can't interact with my other birds (in Italy I have bigger rooms so he can spend time with my other birds).


----------



## Colombina

I forgot a thing... As you talked about plain yogurt, I want to say that you can find specific probiotics for birds.
Also I want to ask if you give him ACV water.


----------



## Siluette

I gave him digestive cookies. He tried it, but spat it out like with most of the things I give. I’ll buy the one on the photo and try those too. 

Today I filled a big ceramic bowl, like those for lasagnes, with seeds and grains (even those he stopped liking). He was very interested as always when a ”project” is going on, but at the same time nervous. When I put the bowl down I realised that he was afraid of it.  His curiosity was too strong for him to stop him from finally visiting the dangerous bowl. He played and tried the food, but didn’t eat. I’ll leave it for him and see if something changes. I will continue my search for healthy food to try. 

I put ACV in his drinking and bathing water. At least one thing that’s easy to find in this country and Gurgel doesn’t mind. 
I’m still searching for a perfect website, that isn’t too expensive where everything I need are gathered. I've already payed a lot ordering from several different places, so when I find it, it will make things easier with supplements and other stuff. For now it’s only vitamins, grit and AVC he gets. 

It’s fantastic to see how different personalities pigeons have. They can be so funny and look so funny. And of course adorable. Gurgel is behind me right now scratching himself and sneezing continuously at the same time.  
I just wish he could have a friend he could talk to. 

How many birds do you have? Do you get any help?


----------



## Siluette

By the way, a thing that makes me very confused. When pigeons take baths they lift their wings. (It looks hilarious!!) It doesn’t seem to have any purpose, so I usually splash water in Gurgels armpits and he doesn’t mind. 
Do you know?


----------



## Colombina

Yes, birds do that when bathing.
Years ago we had a terrible water leak in the apartment, it literally rained from the ceiling.. I had to put a bucket... Lol my pigeon Marshall often tried to perch on it to take a shower... It was a funny scene because he lifted his wings under "the rain" (well, the water leak was not so funny 😐 ) ... Of course, I had to chase him away because the water was not exactly clean 😅...
From my balcony I often see feral pigeons perching on the street lamps while it's raining, they also lift their wings, I think they do that to wash themselves. Pigeons are really clean animals, they care a lot about their personal hygiene.
I attach a photo of my birds, lol paired pigeons also love bathing together!!! 

Fortunately here I find what I need (in garden centers, agricultural supply stores, do-it-yourself stores, etc) so, I'm sorry, I can't suggest you a perfect website... In Italy I can't find everything so I bring what needed with me from France. 

Yes, each pigeon has its own personality and temperament! And yes, they are also really really curious! When we have to put new wallpaper, etc, my pigeon Aurora always comes to see what we are doing... Lol she is our site manager 😅... 
Gurgel seems really funny and nice! Maybe in the future you could find a way to get him a friend. Btw, yes, I have someone who helps me... 

I attach a photo of one of my flower pot saucers so you can get an idea of what I feed to my birds. Legumes (lentils, mung beans, etc) are really healthy because they are rich in minerals etc. Have you ever tried mung beans? Some of my birds love them so much! I buy dry legumes in supermarket (I find mung beans just in organic supermarket). Lol Gurgel seems really really picky...have you given a look at the pigeonrescue website? They mention what wood pigeons eat in captivity and in the wild. Have you tried the other biscuit?


----------



## Siluette

Sorry for the late reply. 😔 I’ve been feeling terrible with head aches and doing so much things on top of that. 

I didn’t find the biscuit in the store I go to, but when I visit another one next week I’ll look for it. 

So far we’ve only tried lentils and then yellow peas, because everyone said it was good and we have it in the store. The peas seem to too big. 

It has been weird days lately. Gurgel has been sleeping with us in the bedrum. We put his cosy box in the window next to a night lamp on highest level. Only once did he freak out. 
Somewhere at dawn he jumps over to my bed and when I open my eyes he stands a few inches from my face and stares. Once I woke up having his butt in my face 🤣. 

The mix on the pixture looks a bit like the mix we bought in the beginning with some differences. We tried to give it every day and then now and then, but he didn’t care for it. I must continue my search. 

Now I should go and eat. 

By the way, thank you for all your help. 🙂


----------



## Colombina

So sorry to hear about your health issues 😞 , I hope you will feel better soon.

My birds only eat the small whole peas (and corn), also not all of my birds eat them (well, as I said earlier, it depends on the period lol...). You could try split peas (the ones for humans) instead of whole peas. 

When you will find a good website, you could look for pigeons pickstones/picking blocks, they are really healthy and good products. Here there are many kinds of blocks with different ingredients like oyster shells (calcium), minerals, insoluble grit (the small stones which help to grind up the seeds), anise, clay, etc. If you find one I will explain you how to give it to him. 

Lol I imagine the scene, that's funny... Gurgel on your face 😅....I think he really loves you! You are his family! He seems also really curious like all pigeons! 

Anyway, I know you are really busy and not fine, I don't want to bother you. 
Anything you need I'm here, feel free to ask 😊. 

Get well soon!


----------



## Siluette

Thanks!☺

We have a picking block with minerals and I don’t remember what, but no grit (it was very long time ago we bought it in animal shop). The package said it is for birds with picture of parrots. We thought it must be good even though it might be made for other birds. 
We attached it to the table where he could reach it, but he wasn’t interested enough. We chopped off some small parts to him, pulverized some but he’s not interested. I’m planning on buying a pickstone with grit later, but matbr it’s just the same beside from the colour and the grit. 

I gave Gurgel a plate with lettuce, beetroot, small cauliflower and big pieces that he could play with. He never liked cauliflower. Same as now, hjust spat it out, but the big ones that I thought were too big he couldn’t resist. One as big as a hazelnut. What???? 15 minutes later he threw that piece up. I’m very confused. 🙃 He should be able to eat the peas or maybe it’s too hard. 

It’s picture of him long ago with food on his beak. 😂 Still young and wounded after the seagull attack.


----------



## Colombina

Thanks for the photo, soo lovely and sweet 😊 .

All my birds love picking stones, some of them just eat the crumbled ones that I put in a separate bowl, other also directly peck at them (especially at the one containing clay). 
Lol it seems really complicated feeding Gurgel 😄...you could try cuttlebone, you have to cut it in small pieces with scissors and put it in a separate bowl. In any case, birds eat blocks, cuttlebone, etc according to their necessities, they eat them when they need them.

My birds really don't want to eat fruits and vegetables...I tried to give them apple, courgette/zucchini, etc as suggested by my vet but.. they just ignored them and I had to throw them away 😠.... Maybe our birds are like spoiled children 🤣😉....?!? Have you ever tried to give him berries?


----------



## Siluette

I’ve tried strawberries, grapes, apple. He tries but spits out. Same with most vegetables. All kinds of lettuce, carrots, cabbage, beetroot (nice poop) and apparently cauliflower he likes. 
If they only understood how lucky they are compared to the pigeons outside who have to find and fight for their food....
”Gurgel, what would your parents and siblings think if they saw you spit out all the precious food?” I asked him. 🙃

My mother will operate her knee in a few weeks and I have to stay with her for a couple of days. My friend will sleep at my place, but unfortunately he can’t stay here all the time. Sad that we can’t be in 2 places at once. I’m pretty worried. 

And it’s soon christmas with everything☺😃🤕🙃🤢😫🤯😱😓😤❤🤤😮🙄😒😛🤬


----------



## Colombina

Sorry for the late reply. 

Lol I always say to my birds the same things... "you should think about the poor pigeons who live outside..." or "You lived too outside, you forgot too quickly!!" 😉 ... well, I can't say the second one to the baby born into my home last summer... 😅 Btw she is a girl! 

I hope the surgery goes well and that your mum will recover soon!

I understand your concern... You could ask to your friend to daily send you some photos and videos of Gurgel. Explain him how to care about your bird and check carefully Gurgel 's room before leaving ... As he will spend some time alone you must be sure that his room is absolutely safe...
Years ago I had a bad experience... I was spending some time in Italy in my country home. I was doing some renovation work in the house, my birds were in their room. When I entered in it I didn't see one of my birds... I looked for her everywhere... She wasn't there... The window and door were closed... Nobody opened them... I looked for her around the whole house, then in the garden... I even called her in the street... Nothing... Then I asked to myself ... Maybe the wardrobe is not perfectly placed against the wall?!? Yesss, she got stuck behind the wardrobe, she fell from the top of it 😩...
I was not familiar with the home so I didn't know it... Horrible experience for all of us....
Anyway, it's important to think about all potential dangers (of course, I made the wardrobe safe...)...birds are like children...or maybe are you going to put him in a cage even if he hates it? If so, you could try to get him used to the cage... 

I love Christmas time, it's my favorite period of the year! Last Sunday I decorated my Christmas tree 🎄! The only problem is that there are sooo many things to do 😞....


----------



## Siluette

How did it go for your little bird? 
It’s a lot that can go wrong. I have no idea on how to make everything safe. I’m thinking about leaving him in the bedroom where there aren’t many stuff and furniture. 

For many years ago we took care of a blackbird (I think). A very funny guy. One morning we couldn’t find him. After searching everywhere, we finally heard him from the ventilation above the stove. We called but he didnt’t/couldn’t come. (We were in an apartment in 6th floor) I went down to the neighbour under and told him with tears in my eyes what happened. He didn’t understand swedish and must have thought I was a psycho when I stood on his stove calling into the vent. 
Later the landlord called and told about a guest who heard a mouse in the vent, so we got him back. 

Christmas time is beautiful and as you say a lot to do. Usually it is a lot of stress and spending a lot of money. A few years ago my family and I (3 female adults) decided that we stop with the ”pain and suffering” that follow the search after the perfect present. Instead we buy 5 presents for around 5 euros each, like candles, lotions etc. On christmas we play a game where we place the presents on the table and we throw a dice. When we get a 6 we can take a gift from the middle or from each other. It always ends up with us laughing so hard that it hurts or fall off the chair. We do this for 15 minutes. 
I’m really sad that we didn’t come up with this a lot sooner, because it’s so much more fun than normal. The experience is what’s important, not the presents and definitely not the price. 
We still celebrate christmas with tree, a lot of food, candles etc. 

Here is my ”tree”, santa, Gurgels teddy in one of Gurgels favourite boxes (he didn’t want to join🙄). And fluffy Gurgel

By the way, Gurgel christmas present is a handheld vacuum cleaner with a hepa filter, so I can vacuum after him. 🤣 Hope he’ll be happy. At least I know he’d love to help me open the box.


----------



## Colombina

We found her stuck, upside down, between the wardrobe and the wall 😩 ... She was really scared but safe and sound...
Even if I was working in the home, I often got into the room to check my birds...at least she didn't spend a lot of time there 🙄.... I just needed some time to get the idea of check the wardrobe...honestly I was panicking... you know those books or movies about murders behind closed doors?!? Well, I felt like the character of those detective stories... "disappearance behind closed doors" 😩...

I'm glad you had your bird back... I imagine how you felt... Lol I would have done the same thing... Your neighbor would have thought I was crazy too...

I'm sure Gurgel will be fine, just remove all fragile stuff and ornaments (if you have them) from the bedroom. Also, if you have a table lamp on a bedside table you could hide its cable behind it. Just check your room and try to imagine all the potential dangers. 

I love your Christmas game! It sounds like a wonderful family time! It's important to celebrate Christmas with the people we love and to spend together moments of joy and fun! We celebrate it too with a tree, a lot of food, the midnight mass, etc. Even if I'm adult every year I also buy an advent calendar 😅... We have many decorations which are part of the family "history" dating back to my childhood and even to my mum and grandma's childhood! Recently I also found some decorations which belonged to my great-aunt. Of course, we don't put the fragile ones (like the ones in glass) because it would be a pity to break them... 
In Italy we also celebrate the Day after Christmas and the Epiphany (do you celebrate them there?), in add we also have to celebrate my brother's birthday at the beginning of January! So, a looong festive period! 

Thanks so much for the photos, Gurgel is sooo lovely and cute 😍. Lol even my birds have a teddy bear, the "baby" loves playing and fighting with him 😅. 

Let me know if Gurgel will love his gift! 

You can see in the pic my lovely Aurora (lol, maybe you remember the baby dove I told you about, the one who flew at night... Well, she became crazy with those kinds of Christmas lights 😩....on the contrary, pigeons are not annoyed by them...).


----------



## Siluette

Wow! That christmas decoration is beautiful and Aurora, so cute. 🙂

I have also a christmas calender with chocolate. 😂 It’s extra fun to search when Gurgel wants to help. 

I was born in Hungary, so we mix swedish and hungarian tradition and of course food. In Hungary Santa comes on december 6th and puts candy, small gifts and branches (naughty) in our boots. On christmas eve it’s Jesus who puts the presents under the tree. 
In Sweden, on christmas eve dad goes out to buy the news paper (although all stores are closed etc) and then santa comes with presents. ”Dad, you just missed santa. Just like last year.” In my family we tried both. We only celebrate the 24th. 

Gurgel was totally fascinated when we opened the vacuum cleaner package and then he tried to help and investigate. It’s amazing how interested he can be in stuff. It’s really serious when I’m putting on a sock. 🤣 

I really wish you, your birds and family and friends a wonderful christmas and everything around. 🎄⭐


----------



## Colombina

Thanks so much 😊.

The Christmas traditions you told me about are full of charme! I love them! In some Italian cities/areas (like the one of my grandpa) people celebrate Saint Lucia (Saint Lucy). In the night between the 12th and 13th December Saint Lucia enters in all houses and brings gifts/chocolates etc to good children. She has a donkey. Children leave straw for her donkey and biscuits/milk etc for the Saint. 
I know that Saint Lucia is celebrated also in Sweden. Years ago I saw here in France a procession with girls dressed in white, etc. 

I'm really glad to know that Gurgel loves his gift! Lol even my birds are really really curious, especially Aurora! 

I wish you too, your family, friends and Gurgel a Merry Christmas 🎄🎅!


----------



## Siluette

Yeah, saint Lucia is a beautiful tradition. We had it every year at school and in day care. The small children also dress up as ginger bread men and santa claus. 😂 

I realised that Gurgel is not the only one who loves to observe stuff and us, we love to watch him!!! He is so fascinating even when he does usual things like stretching, yawning, playing and watching. We watch each other. 🤣

Tomorrow I’ll visit to my mother. She’s got a cat. One thing Gurgel and he has in common is they both shake their butt when they poop. 😂 

Once again, I wish you and your family a wonderful christmas. ☃🎄🎅🏻😄🎁


----------



## Colombina

Thanks so much 😊.

Again, I wish you too, all your family (cat included 🐱😄 ) , friends and Gurgel a Merry Christmas 🎄🎅🎁⛄!!!


----------

